# Repair Help



## Steve Finch (Mar 2, 2019)

I have a Toro 621 EZ. Had for several years. Minnesota had little snow last several years, so only used it about once per winter. This year Feb is the 4th snowy month ever in Minnesota, and have used it extensively. Just replaced the paddles and scraper bar and used it about 3 hours when the scraper bar broke. Got antoher scraper bar and it broke in about 2 hours use. The paddles seem to be down to the wear marker. Is there some adjustment that I am doing wrong, or need to do? We do have some clods of ice due to our weather, and the sidewalks are not smooth - some heaving due to cold. Am blowing sidewalks, driveway and turn around area. Driveway and turn around are gravel, but have been completely covered with ice, so I am nowhere near getting down to the gravel.

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! I recently bought a 221, which is an older model than yours, but pretty similar, I think. 

The paddles and scraper bar on mine were quite worn when I bought it (I'm going to speculate they were original, so around 10 years old). The paddles were worn into the wear hole. But the scraper bar was simply worn down a bunch, not broken. Where, or how, is it breaking? 

Is is an OEM (Toro) scraper bar, or aftermarket? Does it pivot freely, if you raise the front of the machine, and try to move the scraper bar? From replacing mine, it was pretty straightforward, so I'm not sure what could really go wrong during the process. Mine just needed the springs hooked onto the bar, and two big bolts went through it, into the frame.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Steve

.


----------



## Steve Finch (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks for your reply.

The scraper bars both are Toro made, I beleive. They are attached just as you say, two bolts with two springs. I throughly checked the last one and it pivoted putting tension on the springs and they pulled it back into place. 

They broke in approximately two pieces, breaking from front to back in approximately the middle of the bar. We have some ice chunks, so maybe one is getting caught between the scraper bar and the paddles?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow. Maybe, though I don't know. I'd hope that some ice wouldn't be able to break the scraper bar, but anything's possible. If my scraper bar breaks as I get more use on my machine, I'll let you know. 

I don't recall reading about scraper bars breaking.


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Never saw a scraper break before especially on the newer ones which are pretty sizeable. Are your temperatures sub zero by chance? Either that or the machine is slamming on it is the only way I could see that happening. 


As far as the paddles there is a right way and wrong way. Make sure the stitching is facing up on both paddles as they're installed. If its down it can cause the paddles to jounce the machine a bit. Second tip is that if you're doing a large area and wear them fast Toro actually makes a heavier duty paddle kit which is P/n 38205. The individual paddles are p/n 125-1128 and will retrofit into any Toro single stage from CCR2000 on up. Try to stick with parts from a Toro dealer so you don't get some cheap knock-off.


----------

